# Solar screens - work or gimmick?



## MountainKing

So in researching ways to further reduce our electric bill (I think we might opt for a solar water heater next), I also came across "solar screens". Basically you retrofit the screens in your windows and doors that face the sun and they allegedly filter out 90% of the radiant heat that would otherwise penetrate and warm your house (resulting in higher cooling strain in the summer).

Our south facing side of the house gets punished by solar rays (which is good for our solar array obviously) and I can definitely feel the heat when it comes through our French doors. We have two other windows on that side of the house too that I'd retrofit with these screens too. I understand they slightly dim the room looking out..which wouldn't really be a problem.

So - anyone have any experience with these and whether they are worth it?

Link!

Thanks..
MK


----------



## Sentry18

We have a large window in our living room (which faces Southwest), well actually there are 4 connected windows measuring over 16' x 8' combined. In the middle of a hot summer's day afternoon that room would be 10-15 degrees hotter than any other room in the house, even if the central air was running. If you put your hand on the glass it was definitely hot. Very hot. So I picked up two 8' solar shades from Lowes and installed them on the outside of the house. It works sort of like any other window shade only the bottoms hook into twisting metal stakes. The difference was immediately noticeable and the windows were no longer hot to the touch. Now if the majority of the house is say 72 degrees, the living room is usually 74-75. That's a whole lot better than 84-85.


----------



## Country Living

We have solar screens on all windows that get direct sunlight. As Sentry said, they make a huge difference not only in comfort; but, also in the utility bill. We got our solar screen and trim from Lowes - just make sure you get solar screen and not regular screen. 

Sentry - do you remember the brand of solar shade you purchased? I'm on the Lowes website and there are over 300 solar shades.


----------



## seanallen

I have an idea: instead of cladding your house in whatever, why not clad it in custom designed solar panels? The concept is relatively simple, why not?


----------



## hiwall

I see alot of the solar fabric out here. like this--
http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/100543...toreId=10051&N=5yc1v&R=100543313#.UTzlpjep1ac
I have porches on my house so the sun can not shine in. The fabric makes it quite difficult to see out.


----------



## Country Living

Thanks, hiwall... that may be what I need. We have a metal shipping container that gets very hot on the top and on one end. The solar screens work well for the house - they're just not practical for the shipping containers.


----------



## cowboyhermit

There are a million types of awnings that can go over windows and doors, some houses are easier than others to add them to, for stylistic or practical reasons. Using passive solar principles they can be sized and placed to provide shade in the summer but let the sun in during the winter. The fixed metal ones stand up really well and can be used to add a bit of security to your windows as well.
Not for everyone but at least an option.


----------



## memrymaker

In this part of Arizona, it is so important to have good solar window coverings - the difference in temperature is amazing! 

There is a little view obstruction, but it's worth the trouble.  Most people leave their window screens on year round, as they are expensive, not always easy to access (with second story windows) and damage can occur while removing the screws or storing the screens. 

I say it's definitely worth the investment - you will be glad when they start saving you money!


----------



## MountainKing

So do I just buy the screen material and retrofit the existing screen frames? Is it easy to do? And for the sliding screen door - retrofit the screen with the solar screen or buy a new door with one already in the frame?

Thanks!
MK


----------



## memrymaker

IDK about your specific area, but there are companies around here that make them. They'll come measure and cut the screens to fit the specific windows on your home. They make the screens for you and then come attach them with screws on the bottom and sliders on the top. They did the same for the one side of our sliding door and the other has a dark coating on it to block out the sun. You can still see through the coating, but it's like sunglasses for the door! LOL Like I said, they are expensive, but sure do help! 

Temps in our home need to be 76 or less, so our bills are even higher because of where we live. I can only imagine what they'd be without the solar screens. :eyebulge:


----------



## hiwall

MountainKing said:


> So do I just buy the screen material and retrofit the existing screen frames? Is it easy to do? And for the sliding screen door - retrofit the screen with the solar screen or buy a new door with one already in the frame?
> 
> Thanks!
> MK


I would buy enough material for 1 screen and install it, to see if you like it and it does what you want. Many hardware stores or glass shops will do it for you(most can also make custom screens).


----------



## Sentry18

> Sentry - do you remember the brand of solar shade you purchased? I'm on the Lowes website and there are over 300 solar shades.


I have the Coolaroo shades. We were at a very nice restaurant in the country which was originally a large country mansion but was turned into a vacation resort. It was blazing hot outside and the sun was shining bright. We were seated in what used to be the porch. You could see out the windows but no direct beaming light or heat was coming in. I asked the waiter what they had on the windows and he said they were Coolaroo shades, commenting that a lot of people ask. Two weeks later I had them on my house.


----------



## mpguy18

When we moved from the north to the mid south, I freaked the first year when the electric bill came! Our house had a beautiful view overlooking the stream and pond to the south and west. The house had 12 due south windows and 4 massive windows to the SW. I took one of the screens to Lowes and asked how to install the solar screening material. It was a snap to do. It dramatically, and I really meand DRAMATICALLY reduced our cooling load, increased the rooms comfort and made a helluva difference in our electric bill. If tou have never changed a screen, go to eHow -

http://www.ehow.com/video_4419064_replace-window-screen-home-improvement.html

There are also quite a bit of videos on YouTube.

We recently built a new home, changed the design to limit solar gain. When ordering windows, I asked the window company if they offered solar screens as an option. Sure enough they did. It was a $13 per window upgrade. Wouldn't do without them.


----------



## MountainKing

Thanks! I bought a roll of the Solar Screen from Home Depot and will give a shot at re-screening myself. Bought a spline roller and some extra spline, so we'll see. 

MK


----------



## donamok

*Doubt*

As far as cooling of the part of the home which exposes to the direct sunlight concern I don't think that the solar screen is enough to keep the home cool so that we can cut our electricity bills by avoiding AC and room coolers.
The reason I understand behind this is when a part of home exposes to sunlight then it gets heated across complete exposed area and that heat persist for a long time throughout a day. Even though we skip that heat by using solar screen it would not create any significant difference.

The RTA Store


----------



## Country Living

We had considerable heat reduction in the house when we installed solar screens. 

Yes, you are right that even the best solar screens won't make up for not having enough insulation in the walls or attic.


----------



## MountainKing

donamok said:


> The reason I understand behind this is when a part of home exposes to sunlight then it gets heated across complete exposed area and that heat persist for a long time throughout a day. Even though we skip that heat by using solar screen it would not create any significant difference.


I don't know about the science of that. Nor do I know exactly what the science behind the solar screen is. I'd assume there is a reflective component and maybe a heat absorption and radiation effect that allows a screen to be a more efficient dissipater (is that a word?) of heat back into the air. For instance, the mesh allows a lot more airflow than a solid window pane (obviously) allowing for more heat to radiate back into the atmosphere (like a wicking t-shirt or something).

Certainly someone has to have done empirical research on the concept.

Google to the rescue. Some excerpts from a thorough analysis that even takes into account the increase in energy consumption resulting from dimmer lighting in areas with solar shades that must be lit with additional energy. As the research notes, there is almost zero or negative energy saving from north facing windows (in the northern hemisphere) but depending on the screen "porosity" you can realize savings ranging from 25 to 35% in the latitudes that it would most be effective (14N to 40N). I'm guessing since my location is in the "prime" zone, and the fact that my south facing windows are facing 190 degrees - I'll benefit enormously from the screens.

Of course, my wife raises seedlings in those south facing windows. Hmm...wonder if it would affect those (my guess would be yes..)

MK


----------



## keepyourmoney247

*The Studies*

We live in South Texas and purchased solar screens for both of our homes. We have a very large family and are always looking for ways to save money. Our 2nd home was an old 1960's home with old windows and replacing the windows was not an option. Bought solar screens and problems solved, saved money and gave our home a great look. We purchased the 80% solar screens. I found this study that a Texas university did. I thought it was interesting. Hope this helps.
http://thesolarscreenstore.com/frequently-asked-questions/


----------



## cnsper

I just put tin foil over those windows in the summer. It goes with my hat!


----------

